# Бубновскому НЕТ!



## Docvita (13 Апр 2018)

_Хочу предупредить всех пациентов центров Бубновского, в этих центрах *не лечат, а калечат людей!* Я пришла в центр практически здоровым человеком, на МРТ протрузии 3 мм в поясничном отделе, а после 5 занятия попала на операционный стол с секвестрированной грыжей до 2 см. *Врачи не профессиональные, интересуют только деньги! За свои ошибки отвечать не хотят! *_


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Апр 2018)

Полностью разделяю мнение автора темы.


----------



## BlackND (13 Апр 2018)

А все потому что эти центры открываются по франч программе. И спецы там будут только такие какие у вас в городе и так есть...)ясен пень им на здоровье фиолетово если это франч программа..им больше интересен доход а Бубновский себя уже довольно сильно распиарил так что люди все равно пойдут..)


----------



## горошек (13 Апр 2018)

Docvita написал(а):


> _Хочу предупредить всех пациентов центров Бубновского, в этих центрах *не лечат, а калечат людей!* Я пришла в центр практически здоровым человеком, на МРТ протрузии 3 мм в поясничном отделе, а после 5 занятия попала на операционный стол с секвестрированной грыжей до 2 см. *Врачи не профессиональные, интересуют только деньги! За свои ошибки отвечать не хотят! *_


Поставить "мне нравится" под отзывом рука не поднимается. Просто спасибо вам за него.


----------



## Docvita (13 Апр 2018)

Спасибо за комментарии и поддержку! Я по профессии врач, и в моей ситуации абсолютно уверена, что столь тяжелые последствия вызваны занятиями в центре Бубновского. Подскажите, как донести эту информацию до населения? Когда я была на консультации у нейрохирургов, я узнала, что подобные случаи не единичны и многие попадают после их «успешного» лечения грыж на операционный стол! И все это безнаказанно! Как привлечь их к ответственности? Заранее благодарна за ответ


----------



## La murr (13 Апр 2018)

@Docvita, так на форуме уже сложилось мнение о Бубновском -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/3840/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4637/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6950/
Если введёте в строку поиска по форуму _Бубновский_, найдёте ещё много интересного...
А о привлечении к ответственности - в частном порядке, наверное, можно, обратившись в суд от своего лица, предоставив необходимые подтверждающие медицинские документы, почему бы и нет.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Апр 2018)

Доказать будет очень проблематично. В том числе и за недобросовестную рекламу. Как и ожидать помощи от новоявленных защитников медицинских работников Гальперина, Брандта и Саверского.


----------



## Весёлый (13 Апр 2018)

Поддержу тему!
Так же, в общении с врачами НИИ Склифосовского и другими врачами по своей проблеме не раз слышал, что к ним обращались пациенты после этих "центров бубновского". Заканчивалось всё оперативным вмешательством в позвоночник.


----------



## Helen68 (13 Апр 2018)

Я одна из таких пострадавших, так что подписываюсь под каждым словом.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (14 Апр 2018)

А я хотел туда сходить......
Женщины с работы очень хвалили, но у них и грыж то нету, так для профилактики. Возникает зависимость от тренажеров их, ну или можете приобрести себе такой говорят)))
Думал идти туда, но смутила начальная цена в 35 тыс. за начальный курс и 5 первичный прием.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (14 Апр 2018)

Docvita написал(а):


> _Хочу предупредить всех пациентов центров Бубновского, в этих центрах *не лечат, а калечат людей!* Я пришла в центр практически здоровым человеком, на МРТ протрузии 3 мм в поясничном отделе, а после 5 занятия попала на операционный стол с секвестрированной грыжей до 2 см. *Врачи не профессиональные, интересуют только деньги! За свои ошибки отвечать не хотят! *_


Даже не остановило то, что берут людей без разбора? Что им без разницы острый у тебя период или ремиссия? Как спрашивается тренажеры могут всем помочь, если у всех болячки индивидуальны?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (14 Апр 2018)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Как спрашивается тренажеры могут всем помочь, если у всех болячки индивидуальны?


Да, меня тоже как-то невролог загнала на тренажер в каком-то медцентре с железяками, в самом начале проблем, я повисла, как мешок с картошкой.
В голове была мысль: а может сперва на полу позаниматься с полгодика, растяжки поделать, а то вообще не чувствовала ни единой мышцы, а тут - железяка такая, и я висю печально, как недозрелый помидор... 
Ушла я сердитая, пошла к врачу по ЛФК, та дала упражнения и покритиковала железяки.


----------



## AIR (14 Апр 2018)

Ну што к парню пристали! ему тоже кушать хочется, и вкусно каждый зарабатывает как умеет и насколько совесть позволяет. .. или не позволяет..
Просто нужно определиться с предназначением предмета, всего то.. Центры Бубновского предназначены для практически здоровеньких и , желательно , богатеньких "буратинов" с "поля чудес".. . А больных и тем более  бедных туда никто и не звал..
Были и у меня пациенты, которые туда ходили - ходили, а потом перестали... В смысле ходить... От слова "совсем".. Слава богу, что не "насовсем".. 
Для меня совершенно ясно , что это просто спортзал, только за большие деньги. .


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Апр 2018)

Docvita написал(а):


> Я по профессии врач,


? А зачем тогда пошли туда, если Вы врач?


----------



## AIR (17 Апр 2018)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ? А зачем тогда пошли туда, если Вы врач?


Врачи тоже доверчивыми бывают. излишне.. они ведь, вроде, тоже люди...


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Июл 2018)

Я тоже поддерживаю автора темы! Центр Бубновского это просто дорогой спортзал, но ни как не лечение проблем с позвоночником.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Июл 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Центр Бубновского это просто дорогой спортзал


Александр, очень в точку выразились!


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Июл 2018)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Александр, очень в точку выразились!


Зато рекламы, просто море! И все вокруг говорят. Почти в каждом городе есть такой центр. 
Даже у нас открыли. Кто узнает, что я мучаюсь с позвоночником, те мне все в этот центр типа сходи, что ты сидишь, там специалисты, специальные тренажеры. А я им - жить еще хочу, трое детей и все такое. 
Да нет ты наверное просто лентяй и заниматься не хочешь, вот сидишь и страдаешь. Все же думают, что я раз болею, значит я такой вот не правильно живу, а вот они та правильно живут, у них ничего не болит. Я даже после такого обычно закрываю этот разговор. Раньше по началу пытался доказать и объяснить. А сейчас просто молчу.......... это только нервы себе портить. Лучше ше их сберечь для более полезных дел. Как у вас заболит, тогда узнаете....., я вам посоветую Бубновского!


----------



## olenkasolo (21 Авг 2018)

Сдуру сходила на такое занятие. Никакой разминки, сразу кручение и резкие движения на каких то подвесах. Стало хуже.
В чем то может и есть там рациональное зерно, но явно не во всем.

В конечном итоге я оперировалась.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Сен 2018)

В центре Бубновского предупреждают, что на 3-е и 6- е занятие может быть обострение. Наверное соглашусь частично, что франшиза подразумевает жёсткий контроль со стороны франчайзера, тем более когда речь идёт о здоровьи. У нас в Иванове два центра Бубновского, бывал в обоих, могу сказать, что разница есть и в подходе к пациенту и в оснащении (в одном есть сауна и бассейн, в другом нет). Не соглашусь, что центр Бубновского это обычный спортзал. Принцип работы большинства тренажеров, которые запатентовал Бубновский, построен на проработку и растяжку мышц одновременно, во многом исключая осевые нагрузки. Мои знакомые которые ходили в центр, остались довольны результатом. Конечно вопрос, что у вас "сломалось", Бубновский не волшебник и чудес не бывает. То что эти упражнения помогают проработать мышцы позвоночника и не только, факт. Сам хожу 3 недели, прошёл через обострение на фоне упражнений, но сейчас считаю, что есть эффект и если эффект закрепится, то планирую ходить курсами 2-3 раза в год. (сам счастливый обладатель грыж ПОП, ГОП, ШОП от 3 до 9 мм, в том числе и секвестированной). Как резюме: надо ко всем методам лечения подходить с головой, причём собственной.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2018)

Смотря какое обострение через 3-6 недель. Если просто отлежаться это одно. А если на операцию, это другое.
Проблема в том, что в центре Бубновского не всегда оценивают реально этому пациенту поможет или нет. Нельзя всех тупо брать и растягивать. Некоторым нужно с ЛФК более щадящего начинать.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Сен 2018)

На сколько мне известно, там не тупо всех растягивают))) Врач прописывает определённые упражнения на основании диагноза. Ну по крайней мере у меня так было. При чем после 7 сеанса и осмотра, была небольшая корректировка по упражнениям. Сама схема правильная. Вопрос к тому на сколько в разных центрах придерживаются этой доктрины и к самим специалистам. Про операцию после одного занятия в центре Бубновского - считаю, что центр Бубновского тут вообще не причём. Просто пациент не захотел добиваться результата через собственные усилия, может быть с центром не повезло.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2018)

Многое зависит от людей, которые в этом центре работают. Людей идет много больных - это все превращается как обычно в конвейер. Нет индивидуального подхода, главное деньги срубить.
Лично мое мнение, может это покажется и странно, но я считаю именно так! Оплата должна производится после восстановления. Т.е. если восстановили, есть результат, то плати, а если результат нулевой, да еще и на операцию увезли, то денежки давай возвращай господин Бубновский!



Kritoff написал(а):


> На сколько мне известно, там не тупо всех растягивают))) Врач прописывает определённые упражнения на основании диагноза. Ну по крайней мере у меня так было. При чем после 7 сеанса и осмотра, была небольшая корректировка по упражнениям. Сама схема правильная. Вопрос к тому на сколько в разных центрах придерживаются этой доктрины и к самим специалистам. Про операцию после одного занятия в центре Бубновкого - считаю, что центр Бубновского тут вообще не причём. Просто пациент не захотел добиваться результата через собственные усилия, может быть с центром не повезло.


Может быть еще от центра зависит. Где-то лучше специалисты, а где-то хуже. Но пострадавшие есть это факт. А значит не во всех центрах хорошие специалисты. Они же по идеи должны обучение проходить какое-то.
Мне кто-то рассказывал, что там куда он ходил индивидуального подхода не было. Наверное не везде так.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Сен 2018)

Обучение проводится. Сам видел, как приезжают спецы и проводят мастер классы. К сожалению вся медицина и фармакология это бизнес, и не только у Бубновского.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2018)

Но все рано это вымогательство денег. Многие упражнения можно сделать и без тренажеров, которые будут полезны. Вопрос в том, что нет специалистов кто бы их дал, показал и это все по полюсу ОМС.

Болит спина, вы куда пришли к неврологу, он выписал таблеток и уколов. А нужно не так. Нужно что бы там сидел не невролог, а спортивный врач, который оценил, что вот у человека мышечно-тонический синдром прогрессирует и скоро возможно вылезет грыжа и ему нужно делать вот такие упражнения, чтобы не давать прогрессировать перекосу тела. Первые занятия с инструктором, а остальные сам дома. Индивидуальный подход. Тут смысл показывать общее ЛФК.
Вот так нужно людей лечить, а не как у нас.
А Бубновский это опять обдерут как липку в плане денег и результат еще неизвестно будит ли.


Kritoff написал(а):


> Обучение проводится. Сам видел, как приезжают спецы и проводят мастер классы. К сожалению вся медицина и фармакология это бизнес, и не только у Бубновского.


Вот это главная проблема во всем этом - это БИЗНЕС! Но раз это бизнес, значит его нужно на результаты как-то настроить, т.е. деньги только за результат, тогда у бизнеса будит больше мотивации на это.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вот это главная проблема во всем этом - это БИЗНЕС! Но раз это бизнес, значит его нужно на результаты как-то настроить, т.е. деньги только за результат, тогда у бизнеса будит больше мотивации на это.


Результат гарантировать не может ни кто, ни нейрохирурги, ни мануальные терапевты, ни Бубновский.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2018)

Люди сбрасываю фотки своего тела, и ту же сами удивляются - это так меня перекосило? Так вы, что в зеркало не смотрели? А я ходила по врачам, они мне выписывали лекарство. А то, что у нею там  грыжа, потому, что уже невооруженным взглядом видно что криво все. Вот кто бы ей сказал про это.

Лечат не правильно у нас проблему с позвоночником.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Лечат не правильно у нас проблему с позвоночником.


Ни кто не вылечит позвоночник, кроме самого пациента. Медицина и т д должны помочь, а заниматься собой нужно самому.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2018)

Kritoff написал(а):


> Результат гарантировать не может ни кто, ни нейрохирурги, ни мануальные терапевты, ни Бубновский.


Согласен, но и денег нужно платить только за результат в любом случаи. Но это мое мнение. Лучше стараться будут, меньше, что попало делать с людьми. Особенно - это костоправов касается.


----------



## BlackND (24 Сен 2018)

Деньги берут все и везде вперед такова экономическая стратегия любого рынка. А вот чтобы возвращали при неудаче это есть невыгодно..Так что да есть деньги тебе проще и легче жить в этом обществе нету..ну извиняй, что тут еще скажешь.)


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2018)

BlackND написал(а):


> Деньги берут все и везде вперед такова экономическая стратегия любого рынка. А вот чтобы возвращали при неудаче это есть невыгодно..Так что да есть деньги тебе проще и легче жить в этом обществе нету..ну извиняй, что тут еще скажешь.)


Вот и приходится самому себя восстанавливать. Кстати а, что не выгодно. Они не плохие деньги зарабатывают. Или у них там 50/50 по факту, вот тогда и не выгодно. А так бы если как в рекламе 80-90% вылечивали, так и верни ты эти 10-20%. А значит по факту 50/50, вот и не выгодно!

Я в этом плане не так считаю нужно действовать. Приходишь в центр и начинаешь их допытывать, сколько процентов людей вы восстановили, на сколько эффективны ваши методы?
По хорошему я бы хотел с начало увидеть статистику хотя бы за год. Сколько людей поступило в центр, какие у них были проблемы, сколько людей восстановили, сколько людей на операцию отправили, сколько просто домой ушли и т.п. Причем у них должны быть номера телефонов, чтобы можно было взять и позвонить случайному пациенту и спросить как вам этот центр.
Т.е. хочу реальные механизм, чтобы была возможность узнать реальную статистику, а не рекламу.
Я предполагаю, что реально статистика это 50/50 не больше! Жестковатые у Бубновского методы, в этом вся проблема.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Приходишь в центр и начинаешь их допытывать, сколько процентов людей вы восстановили, на сколько эффективны ваши методы?
> 
> Жестковатые у Бубновского методы, в этом вся проблема.



Я обычно так и делаю. Даже в разговоре с нейрохирургами спрашивал процент удачных операции и осложнений. В центре Бубновского тоже спрашивал, причем разговаривал на одном языке с врачом на первом осмотре, так что врач спросил у меня, не коллега ли я))) Ответили мне просто: "мы не знаем, статистику не ведём, у нас не диагностический центр, но все уходят от нас без боли...." Я думаю, что невозможно иметь точной картины, даже если и озадачиться, так как кто то приходит на одно занятие и не даёт себе возможности проверить эффективность метода Бубновского на себе. Кто то одновременно принимает НПВП, колет мильгамму, делает физио и не понятно, что из этого списка помогло, у кого то просто деньги закончились ))) А по жестковатые методы, я бы поспорил. На чего жёсткого я не нашёл.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2018)

@Kritoff, _А по жестковатые методы, я бы поспорил. На чего жёсткого я не нашёл._
Смотря для кого и в каком состоянии находится пациент. Очень много зависит от болячки.
Одно дело там еще поясницу лечить, а другое дело если с шей проблемы. Там тебя уже подвешают на тренажеры, шею сразу перекосит и на этом все и закончится. я например просто на турнике начинаю виснуть, сразу уже в ногу стреляет. Т.е. мне висеть нельзя. В бассейне сразу обострение, т.к. нестабильность, позвонки смещаются. Какой мне Бубуновский. Много моментов. Бубновский это все рано для более менее здоровых людей. 
С начало нужно ЛФК, исправить перекосы, восстановить мышцы, а потом уже заниматься вашим Бубновским типа укреплять. Это уже больше тренировочное - Бубновский, а не лечение!


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Kritoff,
> Смотря для кого и в каком состоянии находится пациент.


Я согласен. Но упражнения разные, как раз для разных больных. У Бубновского нет универсальных упражнений. Я к сожалению не знаю с чем приходят люди туда, но все делают упражнения по индивидуальным программам, которые назначают им врачи, которые в этих центрах работают. сначала смотрят заключения и МРТ, потом осматривают состояние мышц и ОДА. Я не буду защищать ЦБ, я сначала закончу курс, пока я 3 недели хожу.

Не видел кстати, что бы планку там кто то делал.)


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2018)

Чтобы восстановиться Бубновский не нужен по сути! Я понимаю, что вам он помогает, он помагает не только вам. *Все зависит от состояния тела! *Но все рано по сути восстановиться можно самому, без всяких тренажеров, просто нужно заниматься сабою. А Бубновский он просто на этом делает деньги и все! А люди д.......ки ходят платят их ему!

Еще зависит от центра. В том то и дело, что они не ответили на самый главный вопрос. Мы статистику не ведем! Так вот нужно вести её эту статистику. Тогда у меня сразу другой к ним вопрос - вы деньги вернете если мне хуже будит? А почему не вернете? Я прихожу в магазин, покупаю чайник, он сломался, я иду и требую вернуть деньги или заменить чайник! Почему тут не так? Самая главная отговорка - *ну вы понимаете медицина такая область, в которой нет гарантии!*
Нет значит деньги я должен им гарантировать платить, а результат может быть и ноль.

Раз медицина такая область науки в которой нет гарантии выздоровления тогда давайте ЧЕСТНО!, чтобы гарантии оплаты тоже не было, ведь она такая область где нет гарантий. Их тогда не должно быть ни в чем!

А с какого перепуга планка вредное упражнение ?
А вот планка с колесом не вредная! Ха! Ха!


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Нет значит деньги я должен им гарантировать платить, а результат может быть и ноль.


Личное дело каждого. Ни кто насильно не тащит ни кого. Многие опираются на сарафанное радио, которое говорит о том, что кому то помогло, а когда есть надежда, то многие используют любую возможность. То что это бизнес - нет сомнений. С чайником пример не очень уместный. Проведите аналогию с таблетками. Не думаю, что кто то в суд подает и требует назад деньги если цитрамон не помог от головной боли.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2018)

@Kritoff, ну да согласен, что с таблетками та же песня. Проблема только в том, что они дешевле стоят.
Это хорошо, что вам помогает Бубновский! В любом случаи это какая-то тренировка мышц и если на пользу, то это здорово. Главное, чтобы плохо не было.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Согласен
> 
> Ну да согдасен, что с таблетками таже песня. Проблема только в том, что они дешевле стоят.
> Это хорошо, что вам помогает Бубновский! В любом случаи это какая-то тренировка мышц и если на пользу, то это здорово. Главное, чтобы плохо не было.


Таблетки разные бывают, к примеру лекарства при онкологии, стоят космос, а результат совсем не гарантирован. 
Мне, не знаю что помогло, Бубновский или время)). Всё таки 4 месяца, должно уже качнуться в какую то сторону. Но если своя голова есть, то сложно упражнениями навредить, на голове же ни кто не заставляет скакать.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> 1. Сейчас был бы здоров, т.к. рано узнал, что такое позвоночник.
> 2. При деньгах был бы. Тоже лечил бы людей.......................!
> 
> А так больной и без денег!


1. Странная логика)) Вы не начали бы заниматься позвоночником, пока с ним всё в порядке. Это нормальное явление для любого человека. Покажите мне хотя бы одного, кто ходит на МРТ не имея ни направления, ни симптомов. 
2. 90% врачей не при деньгах в нашей стране, даже работая в двух местах одновременно, так что не завидуйте. Ну и Вам ни что не мешает изучать медицину для себя.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2018)

@Kritoff, Вам я думаю больше время помогло. Обычно ничего не делание помогает даже больше чем если сильно надрываться с упражнениями!


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Сен 2018)

Я больше работаю на весь позвоночник, нежели на секвестированную грыжу, что бы другие протрузии и грыжи не переросли в большую проблему по всему позвоночнику и не повторили героическую выходку С6/С7 ( выходка от слова выход)


----------



## La murr (24 Сен 2018)

@Александр_100, @Kritoff, не отходите от темы, пожалуйста, уважаемые. 
Всё, что не относится к обсуждению методики Бубновского, будет удалено.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2018)

Kritoff написал(а):


> Я больше работаю на весь позвоночник, нежели на секвестированную грыжу, что бы другие протрузии и грыжи не переросли в большую проблему по всему позвоночнику и не повторили героическую выходку С6/С7 ( выходка от слова выход)


Я тоже так раньше думал, что нужно работать на весь позвоночник, мне это внушал один доктор.
С этого года я в этом разочаровался! Т.к. работать нужно на ВСЕ ТЕЛО 100%. От пальцев на стопе до макушки головы. Только тогда можно сбалансировать мышцы в теле!


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> Всё, что не относится к обсуждению методики Бубновского, будет удалено.


Все хорошо! Не будим тут писать ФЛУД!


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Сен 2018)

Короче я отпишусь по окончанию курса из 14 занятий, может и МРТ сделаю если реально будет результат по симтоматике. Но я пришёл туда кривой, в смысле перекошенный, сейчас, как отмечают инструкторы я другой человек.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

Функциональный блок можно вылечить.
Патологический нет.
Выбора нет, надо компенсировать, другой адекватной альтернативы нет.
Компенсировать можно либо реабилитацией-максимально возможным восстановлением функции,
либо абелитацией-становлением новой функции.
Становление новой функции все равно произойдет - либо быстро с помощью медицины,
либо медленно самим организмом. 

Заниматься придется или придется точно формировать образ жизни.
Мое мнение - лучше заниматься. 
Тут проблема в другом!
Подмена этапов лфк. Попытка на одном этапе и одном оборудовании совместить все этапы.
Такое возможно, но надо иметь ооочень хорошего инструктора.
А вот их-то там и не хватает.

Остальное личное мнение этого доктора.
У него все основано на личном мнении, которое во многом правильное, но часто слишком личное.
Подстраивает все медицину под свои понимания.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (23 Окт 2018)

@Александр_100, ну пускай автор видео покажет мне тогда свой метод. К нему не надо будет ходить постоянно и платить деньги за лечение?)))) Чик и все? (Мы сейчас говорим про консервативное) Бубновский стрельнули в точку. Они сделали себя доступными с точки зрения географии, открывшись во всех областных центрах. Покажите мне альтернативу им? Что это убогие реабилитационные центры на базе поликлиник, которых кстати уже почти не осталось? Или это единичные центры, концентрация которых в основном в столице? Человек из Новосибирска поедет в центр Бобыря в Москву? Мое мнение, что конечно прежде всего это бизнес, ну кушать всем хочется. А медицина в РФ, точнее ее уровень и поддержка государством ( точнее ее отсутствие) дают благодатную почву для подобных центров. А заниматься пациенту придется всю жизнь, он прав, и менять свой образ жизни и это не только касается центров Бу. Только беда в том, что когда человеку становится легче, он перестает заниматься собой. Про инструкторов согласен - дефицит.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, @Dr.Kristoff, Я с вами согласен, что другого способа нет фактически, только компенсация. А Бубновский это бизнес, они делают на этом деньги. Также как например табачные фабрики делают деньги на курильщиках, которые зависимы от сигарет!
Для меня всегда больше стоит вопрос в том, чтобы не сидеть не на чьей игле! Т.е. заниматься самому без каких либо сложных тренажеров и т.п.

_@Dr.Kristoff, Только беда в том, что когда человеку становится легче, он перестает заниматься собой. _

Тут нужно учитывать и финансовую сторону. Это насос по откачки денег фактически из бюджета семьи. Это хорошо если человек живет один и ни кому ничего не должен. А если есть семья и заработки не таки уж и большие, то позволить себе тренажерный зал постоянно многие не могут просто. Как в моем например случаи просто нет этих денег.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Окт 2018)

@Александр_100, про иглу это не совсем так. Всегда есть выбор. Насильно ни кто не тащит и уж тем более не отбирает деньги ни у кого. На последние туда ни кто не ходит, уверен. А нет денег на Бубновского или другой чудоцентр - занимайтесь дома или по направлению в реб.центре. Я уже приводил пример про фарм бизнес. В аптеке тоже надо деньги платить постоянно, ну а результат ни кто не гарантирует. Массаж к примеру тоже в большинстве своём платная процедура, но ни кто не обижается на массажистов за то, что они деньги берут, а чем не игла))


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Окт 2018)

Так я так и делаю занимаюсь сам. Проблема в том, что я так и не нашел инструктора, только не по тренажерам, а по ЛФК без тренажеров, даже те, которые попадаются, они дают просто общие упражнения, ни как не применительно к конкретной проблеме. А общие они и в интернете есть.
Именно такие люди нужны обществу я считаю.
В каждой районной поликлинике должен я считаю быть врач - умеющий работать с мышечными техниками, умеющий показать больному упражнения не по бумажки, а конкретно применимо к его проблеме.
Тогда люди будут иметь альтернативу - поддерживать себя самостоятельно.
Тогда меньше будит этих Бубновских всяких, которые деньги обдирают с людей на здоровье.
Аптека, массаж тоже та же зависимость. В аптеку я хожу только за жаропонижающим раз в год.
А массаж - я умею давно сам себе делать и родственникам ближайшим бесплатно. Так, что не знаю зачем деньги люди массажистам несут?


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Окт 2018)

@Александр_100, Андрей Генрихович наверняка тоже не бесплатно работает)) Что касается его оценки центров Бубновского, то я услышал следующее: Центры людям помогают, надо ходить постоянно, это не бесплатно, не нравится, что называются "лечебными". Видимо завидует)))  Но чем не реклама?)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2018)

Про лечебный-то, как раз правильно. Лицензии медицинской у них нет, а заявляется.
Но это вопрос юридический и терминологический.
Он к сути работы отношения не имеет
У меня в отделении лфк есть и кросоверы и свободные веса, и все это работает и пациента обучаем работе с резинками. А с ними можно дома сколько хочешь заниматься. И дешево и тренировочно, но напряжено.
По себе могу сказать. Регулярность резко падает по мере ухода боли!


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Регулярность резко падает по мере ухода боли!


 +100. Есть несколько мотиваций. Первая и одна из самых сильных это боль. Когда боль уходит, а заниматься надо то есть мотивация денежная. То есть продолжаешь ходить, так как деньги то уплачены))) Дома такое не прокатит))


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Окт 2018)

@Dr.Kristoff, Андрей Генрихович - я его не защищаю. Я просто стремлюк с самостоятельной тренировки без зала.
@Доктор Ступин, У нас в городе такого центра как у вас нет даже платно, чтобы с резинками обучали.

_По себе могу сказать. Регулярность резко падает по мере ухода боли!_
Это все от человека зависит, я знаю. Один не будит заниматься, а другой более организован.


Dr.Kristoff написал(а):


> +100. Есть несколько мотиваций. Первая и одна из самых сильных это боль. Когда боль уходит, а заниматься надо то есть мотивация денежная. То есть продолжаешь ходить, так как деньги то уплачены))) Дома такое не прокатит))


Деньги можно платить просто за разовые занятия. Ну заплатил за полгода, и также бросил потом все это.
Нет я думаю, что если человек высокоорганизован, он будит заниматься постоянно. Кстати именно высокоорганизованные люди живут лучше, меньше болеют, а если и болеют, то знаю как вылечить себя.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (24 Окт 2018)

@Александр_100, никто с Вами не спорит.
Каждый выбирает свой путь. 
Вопрос темы  "Бубновскому НЕТ!" Считаю, что ошибка Сергея Михайловича в бесконтрольности франшиз, но только она, франшиза, может дать такую географию, как у него. Методики если выполнять их под чутким руководством тренера эффективны и давно известны во всем мире. Он ни чего не придумал, просто запатентовал, то что было ни чьё. Что кто то попал после первого же занятия в центре Бу под скальпель, надо детально разбирать и искать причину. Скорее всего совпадение и стечение, возможно и не компетенция врачей центра и инструкторов, возможно и то и другое. Надо изучать. 
P/S кстати слово "Лечебный" не нашёл у него


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Окт 2018)

А слово лечебный по моему в рекламе произносят.


----------



## Екатерина79 (24 Окт 2018)

А мне только в центре Бубновского - атрофию поставили) честный парень попался) я рада что зашла просто на консультацию... По мышцам он спец. был, но тягать железки   я побоялась, убежала) решила лучше дома сама как-то позанимаюсь) А на видео-передачах как он грубо и резко с пациентами обходится - рвет им холодные мышцы и пр неуважение... мне в этом он очень не нравится .. И видно что конечно сам вот-вот еле держится


----------

